# vers les perçages au niveau des lèvres de la cape



## Kraus

Ciao a tutti! Il testo in questione parla di una sega radiale (scie radiale) che deve essere ritirata dal commercio perché non è conforme alle norme CE e ha causato un incidente sul lavoro:

"1.4.1 - Exigences générales pour les protecteurs et les dispositifs de protection

Commentaire: L'ouverture inférieure de la cape de protection de la lame, inévitable, est trop importante: elle est de 30 mm.

Il semble que des bavettes adaptables aient été prévues à l'origine, ** *vers les perçages au niveau des lèvres de la cape* **.

Lorsque le protecteur de la lame est réglé en position basse, l'accès à la lame est encore de 50mm, ce qui est trop important.

La conception du protecteur mobile électriquement verrouillé est inadaptée; d'abord, il est possible d'entrouvrir la lame malgré l'obstacle que constitue ce protecteur; de plus, il est facile de disposer une cale entre le bloc de sciage et son support fixe de sorte à maintenir l'ensemble en position dégagée; ainsi, l'ouverture du panneau d'accès à la lame n'est plus genée par le protecteur mobile latéral: l'accès à la scie mobile est donc possible."

Grazie fin d'ora a chi vorrà aiutarmi!


----------



## Corsicum

Je n’ai rien de précis sur ce vocabulaire très technique, mais à tout hasard dans l’attente d’avis de spécialistes, les cinq brevets Italiens suivants concernent les scies circulaires.
IT1262131 / IT1258597 / IT1247579 / IT1226112
IT1238263 : concerne plus précisément la protection de la lame
Il se pourrait que le texte original du brevet contienne du vocabulaire intéressant ?
1 - Tu recherches ici dans le champs « publication number » avec IT1238263
http://ep.espacenet.com/advancedSearch?locale=en_EP
2 - Puis tu visualises le document original (_original document_), tu obtiens le texte en Italien suivant :
http://v3.espacenet.com/publicationDetails/originalDocument?CC=IT&NR=1238263B&KC=B&FT=D&date=19930712&DB=EPODOC&locale=en_EP

Avec le texte original Italien des 5 brevets tu retrouveras peut être des informations ?


----------



## Kraus

Merci bien Corsicum 

Malheureusement on ne trouve pas la texte original... De tout façon, ce n'est pas grave!


----------



## Corsicum

Un petit complément : Vu _carter_ pour _cape_
En parcourant rapidement la description en Italien : il me semble que _cape _se traduit par _carter_
_La cape de protection = un carter mobile de protection_
_Un carter di protezione : il carter copre la zona della lama_
_Au niveau des lèvres de la cape = Au niveau du bord/pourtour du carter de protection_


----------



## Kraus

Merci encore pour ton aide!


----------

